# Replacement jaws for 3 jaw chuck



## Tobias2017 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello,
I was given an WMC FS-450-AN 8x18 Lathe.  The lathe is basically a Taiwanese-made clone of an Emco Compact 8.
The Lathe has a 3 jaw chuck on it, but only has outside jaws with it, the inside jaws are missing.  the chuck seems well made, and measures 4 ¼" (110 mm) diameter and has K538 stamped on it.  Anyone have ideas on where to find jaws for this?  I have contacted little machine shop to see if the ones they have may fit.
Thanks for any help


----------



## mikey (Jan 17, 2018)

The Emco chucks that I have seen for the Compact 8 have three socket head cap screws near the center, like this:




I suspect yours is an aftermarket chuck. If it is Chinese (good chance it is) then good luck finding replacement jaws. It might be better to find a used Emco chuck. These have reversible jaws.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 22, 2018)

Check the mounting on your chuck, I suspect it differs from the original compact 8 mounting style.  Your best bet and cheapest is probably 
a new chinese chuck with both sets of jaws like Shars or similar
Mark


----------



## Tobias2017 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you for the responses.  To bad someone misplaced the inside jaws for the chuck, as it seams to be pretty good quality chuck.  I will keep my eyes open for a new chuck.  For the moment I am working around only having the outside jaws.
I am just starting out, so I don't even know what I don't know yet.


----------



## Q169778 (Feb 20, 2018)

mikey said:


> The Emco chucks that I have seen for the Compact 8 have three socket head cap screws near the center, like this:
> 
> View attachment 254765
> 
> ...


The chuck shown in your photo is for an Emco Compact 5. The Compact 8 chuck has 3 studs that are only seen from the back that mount to the DIN 55021 spec spindle b


----------

